# Solar Panel



## tyheid2002 (Sep 24, 2014)

All, I am new to this, but really like getting back to the basics... I have a calf waterer that doesn't have electricity running to it, and I want to run the 100 watt electric blanket element with a solar panel. Question is, what size solar panel? Secondly, I imagine I will need a small inverter as well? By the way, I live in southeast Nebraska, very seldom does it ever get below 0...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

600 to 700 watts of solar panels plus batteries that will handle 2400 watts of use in a 24 hour period.

It's all in my new book, http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/forum-members-authors-free-kindle-downloads-other-book-news-18052/index9.html out in Kindle and print forms.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Going to post an intro or just leave a link to who knows where?


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Justaguy987 said:


> Going to post an intro or just leave a link to who knows where?


Since the OP didn't leave a link, I'm assuming you're referring to MMM, who has been around here longer than both you and I combined. If you don't know about him by now, you're a lost cause. Also, it's pretty obvious that the link is to a PS forum article (the one about his book, btw). If you're interested in solar, I recommend buying it as Steve (and his wife Susan) are chocked full of useful knowledge.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Since the OP didn't leave a link, I'm assuming you're referring to MMM, who has been around here longer than both you and I combined. If you don't know about him by now, you're a lost cause. Also, it's pretty obvious that the link is to a PS forum article (the one about his book, btw). If you're interested in solar, I recommend buying it as Steve (and his wife Susan) are chocked full of useful knowledge.


The post I was referring to is gone. He joined today.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Since the OP didn't leave a link, I'm assuming you're referring to MMM, who has been around here longer than both you and I combined. If you don't know about him by now, you're a lost cause. Also, it's pretty obvious that the link is to a PS forum article (the one about his book, btw). If you're interested in solar, I recommend buying it as Steve (and his wife Susan) are chocked full of useful knowledge.


It's not MMM. I deleted the spam about 15 minutes after it was posted. You shouldn't be so quick to criticize.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

We get a lot of Chinese people who join and post a link that goes to some crap they are trying to sell, and are usually banned in less than 24 hours


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

tyheid2002 said:


> All, I am new to this, but really like getting back to the basics... I have a calf waterer that doesn't have electricity running to it, and I want to run the 100 watt electric blanket element with a solar panel. Question is, what size solar panel? Secondly, I imagine I will need a small inverter as well? By the way, I live in southeast Nebraska, very seldom does it ever get below 0...


 I would suggest that you eliminate the process change (solar -electric-heat) and build a solar heat collector and use thermal mass to keep your waterer from freezing. a solar "water" heater panel with some nontoxic non freezing solution and a well insulated mass tank around the waterer might be more practicle.

Use your search engine , "solar cattle waterer" lots of info out there


----------

